# Pk Hybrids, and other Phragmies..



## Kavanaru (May 3, 2010)

Last weekend at the Orchids Show in Yverdon-les-Bains (Switzerland)...

Manolo Arias was there and brought some Pk Hybrids. I must admit the plants shown were not exactly in the best shape, but it was interesting to see some of them F2F:

Phrag. boissierianum x kovachii




Phrag. Eumelia Arias (yes, the flower was in that position...)




Phrag. Fritz Schomburg & Phrag. Eumelia Arias




I ended up buying two plants. Phrag Eumelia Arias & Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca... both Blooming size... 

There were also some other Phrags in the show:

Phrag. Grande 




Phragmipedium besseae var. flava (not at the show, but at the Nursery L'Orchidarium, located quite close to Yverdon)


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

Yay Pk hybrids! Man, those plants look like they got a beating!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wonder why the flowers are so tilted.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 3, 2010)

The purple came though on the Phrag. Eumelia Arias...too bad these blooms don't look in good shape


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, really purple! :drool:


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I've never seen the boissierianum x kovachii before. Interesting.


----------



## goldenrose (May 4, 2010)

What's the size on the Eumelia? I'm likin it! :clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2010)

Wow, cool purchase Ramon!!!! Have you been to Daniel Page? Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> What's the size on the Eumelia? I'm likin it! :clap::clap:



flower: about 10 cm NS

the plant I bought: multigrowth... 5 G!



JeanLux said:


> Wow, cool purchase Ramon!!!! Have you been to Daniel Page? Jean



Jean, who is Daniel Page? (sorry for my ignornace here )


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> Jean, who is Daniel Page? (sorry for my ignornace here )



 Daniel Page pour l'Orchidarium de Prangins / www.orchidarium.ch / 022 362 82 62 


Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Daniel Page pour l'Orchidarium de Prangins / www.orchidarium.ch / 022 362 82 62
> Jean



ah, ok.. did not know his name... I went to his orchidarium to get a plant for a friend, and ended up buying 5 for me  (including a Paph thaianum). 

The bessea flava shown here is from his nursery....


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2010)

T have been there quite a number of times some years ago, when one of my youngsters was in Geneva!!! IMO he had (at that time at least) an large offer of high quality catts and co, and vandas!!!! Jean

I was not yet looking for slippers then.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> T have been there quite a number of times some years ago, when one of my youngsters was in Geneva!!! IMO he had (at that time at least) an large offer of high quality catts and co, and vandas!!!! Jean
> 
> I was not yet looking for slippers then.



there were not many blooming slippers this time, but the show given by the purpuratas was very nice... excellent plants!
(Vandas and Phalaenopsis were nice, but I am not much into these two...)


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> I went to his orchidarium to get a plant for a friend, and ended up buying 5 for me  (including a Paph thaianum).


Typical addicted behaviour!


----------



## John Boy (May 4, 2010)

I agree with Eric! How could you be so weak Ramón!? ;0)))

Thanks for these pictures. I think they do show what most of us did know: 
Best to buy Phragmipediums in bloom, rather than to grow something for many years, before it turns out.....unfortunate, shall we say?!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2010)

John, those phrags are all nice I just think they suffered from the transport. To get any of them blooming size would be cool IMO.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> John, those phrags are all nice I just think they suffered from the transport. To get any of them blooming size would be cool IMO.



totally agreed...  Manolo also commented that the flowers do not show as good as they are supposed to be on the plants shown...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2010)

Very nice, especially the yellow besseae.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 5, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> totally agreed...  Manolo also commented that the flowers do not show as good as they are supposed to be on the plants shown...



Interesting to see the color, size etc... Even if they are not perfect this time. Transportation and environemantal changes are always rough on plants.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2010)

JP! How much did U.S. Customs pay you to say that!??


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> ... and ended up buying 5 for me  (including a Paph thaianum).



ouch... wish people here wouldn't mention that they can buy this plant, unless they want to send some to the western hemisphere!:sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the view


----------

